# Natel Kameras



## crimbler (5. Juli 2003)

Was taugen eurer Meinung nach Natelkameras?

Lohnt sich dies überhaupt oder ist dies wirklich nur geeignet für die anschliessende betrachtung auf dem Handy?

Was für eine Auflösung haben solche Handykameras?

Grüsse

crimbler


----------



## CTG (5. Juli 2003)

Manche produkte zaubern schon eine sehr starke Bildqualität aber ich denke das es sich pausenlos verbessern wird und es ist schon Heute eine Gute sache.
Nur derzeit ist es noch zu Teuer um wirklich draus gute Qualität zu bekommen.


----------



## Vitalis (5. Juli 2003)

Was sind Natel Kameras?..
Wenn Du die heutigen Kameras in Handys meinst, dann kann man die allesamt in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## crimbler (5. Juli 2003)

*thx für die Antworten.*

Genau diese mein ich.
Wenn sich MMS jedoch durchsetzen wird, ist das versenden von low quality Bildern sicher von Vorteil.
Über das langsame Netz würde das versenden ja sonst ewig dauern. (denke ich zumindest)

Grüsse

crimbler


----------



## -René- (5. Juli 2003)

neeeeeeeee

In die Tonne!!!!!! 

Diese kameras machen be.....eidene aufnahmen!!!

In die Tonne!!!!! 

Wie Vitalis sagt IN DIE TONNE!!


mfg


----------

